# Sit-Ups: Back and Neck Injuries - Getting the Facts Straight



## AnaV (May 21, 2020)

I hear this over and over, don't do sit-ups for your core they fuck your neck and back up, is this true? Any first hand accounts? Is there a for sure proper way to do them?


----------



## sifareh592 (May 21, 2020)

I use an app on Andriod called Home workout, with every excersise they show a video how to do it right. There are lot of similar apps to find everywhere on every OS you want, just look for one that you like and isnt that invasive with ads and data mining trash,also youtube is a good source for those vids.

I do sit-ups regularly and dont experience any problems, concentrate on your lower belly muscles and use them. Most people when they start try to lift with the head, this is the cause of neck ache( i was one of them).
Before doing them:
- do proper warmup.
-use soft underground(fitness mat ect)
-use proper form(youtube video's/excersice app can show you)
-eat healthy

Seek advice from a licensed fitness trainer if you are really unsure.


----------



## Prince Lotor (May 21, 2020)

This is apparently based on outdated research done on pig spine cadavers that somehow concluded that your spine has a maximum number of movements it can do total in your life before it will fall the fuck apart forever.




That said you shouldn't be doing sit-ups per say anyways. The rectus abdominus reaches maximum engagement at the top of a crunch, so there is no need to do a full sit-up where you lift your low back off the floor. I do arm extended crunches and weighted double leg thrusts.
Timestamped @ 3m10s for the science and recommendations between different core exercises.




There are better exercises that isolate your low back if you are doing full sit-ups to try and work that out too such as supermans, bridges, and angel of death and you can even move into weighted angel of death.
Timestamped @ 7m16s for Bridges and Supermans




Timestamped @ 2m34s for Angel of Death, it's a Superman where you bring your arms down to your sides while maintaining stability which you can progress into holding light weights in your hands while doing.




Also you should do stomach vacuums to target your deep core inner abdominal muscles. If you don't do these you will be surprised with what just 10 of them will do. From there you can work up to adding weighted lateral movements to them for a more intense workout.


----------



## Cast Iron Pan (May 21, 2020)

Instead of crunches I recommend instead a vigorous coughing. I can never stop coughing and my abs are the only part of my body that isn't buried under lard.


----------



## oldTireWater (May 21, 2020)

The risk to your neck comes from having your hands behind your head. If you're pulling with your hands, and bringing your chin to your chest, then you risk straining you neck (I've done it). If your concentrating on keeping you neck neutral, or don't have your fingers interlaced behind your head, then you're fine. As far as back goes, I don't know. I've had low back pain from doing lots of sit-ups, but I have low back pain in general, so they're not necessarily related. 

Sit-ups are low risk, but there are better abdominal exercises you could be doing.


----------



## Prince Lotor (May 21, 2020)

Also if you are worried about your neck you can just do isolated neck muscle exercises. I currently do a weighted neck curl with a 15 lb weight and lateral neck curls with the same weight. The neck strain you might get from a sit-up would probably be due to fast whipping movements or applying a load to your neck by having your hands behind your head and trying to begin the sit-up/crunch motion by using your arms to pull your head up.

Or if you want to look like a real BDSM psycho you can buy a head harness like at 6m10s here with varying tension band to apply resistance to neck exercises.


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (May 21, 2020)

Prince Lotor said:


> Also if you are worried about your neck you can just do isolated neck muscle exercises. I currently do a weighted neck curl with a 15 lb weight and lateral neck curls with the same weight. The neck strain you might get from a sit-up would probably be due to fast whipping movements or applying a load to your neck by having your hands behind your head and trying to begin the sit-up/crunch motion by using your arms to pull your head up.
> 
> Or if you want to look like a real BDSM psycho you can buy a head harness like at 6m10s here with varying tension band to apply resistance to neck exercises.


Having a neck that built up can cause breathing problems


----------



## The best and greatest (May 21, 2020)

Prince Lotor said:


> Also if you are worried about your neck you can just do isolated neck muscle exercises. I currently do a weighted neck curl with a 15 lb weight and lateral neck curls with the same weight. The neck strain you might get from a sit-up would probably be due to fast whipping movements or applying a load to your neck by having your hands behind your head and trying to begin the sit-up/crunch motion by using your arms to pull your head up.
> 
> Or if you want to look like a real BDSM psycho you can buy a head harness like at 6m10s here with varying tension band to apply resistance to neck exercises.


Tbh i think he looks better without the rubber hose implanted in his neck.


----------



## captkrisma (May 21, 2020)

If you have proper hand placement and form you can do situps for years without any issues.  Place your hands above your neck and don't try to pull yourself up with your hands or arms.  Let your stomach and hips do the work.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (May 21, 2020)

When I'm doing crunches  I hold my arms straight out as opposed to having them behind my neck. I think that possibly has been the reason I never have neck pain while crunching anymore, though I have been doing them consistantly for many years. Before (back in high school when everything I learned was wrong) I was probably straining my neck from bad form. 
Nowdays my routine is to do 30 crunches with my arms straight out, 30 with my hands pressed together, and 30 bicycle crunches, those I do have my hands behind my neck. Occasionally I'll go 40 each 'cause you know, hamburgers are delicious.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (May 21, 2020)

I stopped doing ab stuff and just do stuff like overhead press, deadlift and squat. It works your abs plenty


----------



## Idiotron (Jul 15, 2020)

Here's a cute buff girl explaining how to do them properly:


----------



## NoYinT76 (Jul 20, 2020)

As a general catch all statement for exercise: focus on your form. A lot of injuries come from not doing the exercise properly, adding too much weight too quickly (the looking like a jackass), or adding extraneous movements that don’t contribute to the muscle group you are trying to work (neck strain is a big one for sit ups).

Also variety is important. Mix-up your work outs to target different motions of the same muscle groups. Don’t forget compound lifts (if done correctly) use a lot of core.

TL;DR: Focus on form for any exercise


----------



## terry fan 67 (Jul 21, 2020)

if you crank your neck with your hands behind your head like a retard then yes


----------



## sperginity (Jul 21, 2020)

with good form it should not be a problem. On the other hand, if you're doing effective exercise (like compound lifts) your stomach muscles should be getting a good workout anyway, and don't require isolated attention. If your core is weak, then it will be better strengthened by things like squats and pull ups.


----------

